# Success with Hills MD?



## Jeanette (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi everyone!

I just started switching over my cat's food to Hills MD today because of weight issues. I was wondering if many people had success with this product. The vet recommended it because even though Nala (my cat) was on a restricted diet for 2 months, she GAINED weight...*sigh*


Thanks for your comments!!!


----------



## Callie255 (Dec 24, 2008)

I worked at a vet for 8 years and we carried Hill's food. m/d is a weight loss food but we used it less than r/d or w/d. Although I think it is more of a "diet" food than the other 2. One of our vets used it for her cat but I'm not sure how much sucess she had with it.

In my opinion and experiance, with clients and my own cats, it is hard to get a cat to lose weight. Make sure to measure out the food with a pet food cup and feed what the vet recommends. Following what the bag recommends is often more than what your kitty should actually be eating. Remove any food that hasn't been eaten after 20 mins or so. You can split the recommended feeding amount into 2 portions so you can feed twice a day if your kitty is used to that or used to having food all the time. Another thing to help your kitty lose weight is to restrict treats. Treats are very fatty and are often the reason for obesity. Excess weight can be very bad for a number of reasons like diabetes and other health problems.

I have 6 cats ranging from 7 to 16 pounds. Some are fat and some are lean. They are all spayed / neutered. I feed them a light diet, 1/4 cup twice a day and they eat their food as soon as it is put down. I do not free feed as that can lead to obesity from boredom eating. I have not had much sucess in getting the fat ones to lose weight but I do not have them on a prescrition weight loss food either.

I'm happy you are trying to help your kitty lose weight! It will be alot better for Nala in the long run. Good luck!!


----------



## Jeanette (Jan 19, 2009)

Yes, I know that Hills m/d is a weight management food.

Hills m/d- "Low carbohydrate, high protein formula works with a cat's metabolism for effective weight loss"

Hills r/d- "Low calorie and high fiber formula helps obese and overweight pets feel full while losing weight"

Hills w/d- "Moderately low in calories and moderately high in fiber to help pets maintain optimal weight and feel less hungry"

(Those are the differences between the three, by the way)

But I'm looking more for other people who have had good (or bad) experiences with this food. 
I have been giving Nala 1/4 cup 2x daily, even before she was on this food. Plus I keep treats to a healthy minimum.


----------

